# Leader for Cobia?



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Just looking to see what some of the other guys use as their leader for a Cobia jig. 

My set up is a trusty Penn 706z spooled with 50lb PP (350yds) with 30lb mono backing. I have used and 36" of 40lb Fluorocarbon in the past but curious what else seems to work for guys.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You've got it about right. 40-50lb fluorocarbon is the way to go. Although some folks just do a bimini twist double line when using braid. I personally prefer fluorocarbon. Sometimes I attach them using a uni-uni, sometimes a swivel.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I was using a 40lb Flouro leader when I caught my Cobia. About 3ft long and tied direct to 30lb PP.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ive always done a swivel because I'm afraid of the Uni-Uni slipping due to such a different diameter of PP and Fluro but after just tying it and giving it a good stress test im extremely impressed!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Thanks guys. Ive always done a swivel because I'm afraid of the Uni-Uni slipping due to such a different diameter of PP and Fluro but after just tying it and giving it a good stress test im extremely impressed!


The key to it is to tighten down the knot in the fluoro before the braid so that the braid snugs up against it and doesn't slide under it. As long as you do that, you're golden :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use uni-uni with braid to fluro on my AJ jigging set ups. Ive never any real monsters but I would be willing to bet that between the heat I put on fish while vertical jigging and the power of a 30lb AJ and the knot holding up I think a cobia would be just fine. Though personally I would go with 60lb fluro.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We use 80 lb flouro. Cobia don't care.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

If they're gonna eat a jig...a swivel won't matter much. I'd go at least 60...


----------

